# Most popular blank dimensions- have scraps, little knowledge



## TreeAmigos (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a variety of good hardwood scraps I find too pretty/appealing not to salvage. I am new to the site and Somewhat new to the hobby. Having only made a few blanks for a friend I have little knowledge of what commons dimensions are, and am learning the variety of use for smaller quality wood. I have had difficulty thinning out my ever growing pile of cut offs and could use some direction. Trades and sales to follow. Thanks for reading and the helping me out!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2019)

Here ya go chum....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14846/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 3, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Here ya go chum....
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14846/


Thank you much!... I figured y’all had something that covered blanks thoroughly! I dig it, adios!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2019)

Blake, if you have any questions feel free to ask. We are all here to help, no stupid questions man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello Blake and welcome,

Lots of pretty wood you have. What is the wood with the red-blue band around it?

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 4, 2019)

@TreeAmigos those scraps in the last couple pictures (and others like it...) those are perfect for cheese boards that my wife makes. I will buy those exactly the way they are.
Keeping with site rules, and if you want to, please list those for sale and tag me. THANKS!!!


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 4, 2019)

@TreeAmigos , one suggestion, go to the "wood for sale" forum and just read through the current and past threads. This will give you a great idea on how to post for sale, how to tag someone like @Bigg081 for a requested sale, etc. That is the beauty of this particular forum group; the respect and openness for all involved. Discourages back door deals where folks are essentially trying to scam from one source to another.

Also, I agree with the above; it is amazing what "scaps" can be turned into. A new post for knife scales just showed up, and with the dimensions required for pen blanks, knife scales, etc, scraps turn into wonderful, great finds!!!!! This group is the best at using every part of the wood possible. .....and even the scraps of burls can then be cast with resin to make a "worthless wood" into something very creative.

Enjoy, sure glad you found us!!! this will take your addiction to a entirely new level!!!

By the way, understand the oil business boom or bust; glad you survived the last one. I still have a nephew in the middle of it down in the Permian basin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 4, 2019)

Blake, you have some great wood that many people here would want. Suggest you list two or three pieces at a time in the Wood for Sale forum with the dimensions, specie, moisture content and price you would like. Clearly label each photo so everyone knows exactly which piece you're describing. Great photos showing all sides of the piece also help. You're going to do well selling this quality of wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 5, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> @TreeAmigos those scraps in the last couple pictures (and others like it...) those are perfect for cheese boards that my wife makes. I will buy those exactly the way they are.
> Keeping with site rules, and if you want to, please list those for sale and tag me. THANKS!!!



Ok, good to hear! Thank you for all the kind words and advice, everyone!

I will have to read up on selling rules and make a few posts, soon as I can! Wood Barter has given me another excuse to stay outside and avoid the duties of life indoors. 

I spent a few hours last night building a rack/storage deal for the various sizes and shapes of pieces I have. Organizing the volume I have is going to be a process, but necessary after having read some rules. I will post a few lots of like pieces, and a few for individual pieces. I have lots of the “paddle” shaped walnut you like for cutting/cheese boards. 

Locally, I usually can get $10 a piece. I have no idea what the market is like elsewhere.

When selling is it an auction format, make an offer, or set pricing??

I’ll spend some time taking pics and posting this evening.


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2019)

TreeAmigos said:


> Ok, good to hear! Thank you for all the kind words and advice, everyone!
> 
> I will have to read up on selling rules and make a few posts, soon as I can! Wood Barter has given me another excuse to stay outside and avoid the duties of life indoors.
> 
> ...



Generally selling is done with a set price. Guys will sometimes make an offer other than what has been asked for, you can take it, counter offer or just say no.


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 5, 2019)

What condition does wood need to be in?

For example, most of my mill trimmings have a live edge on one side. Would I need to square those pieces? If so, is sap/white wood acceptable, or just a detail for buyers to consider?

Also, is uncut wood allowed in sales? As I split logs for firewood I often encounter interior grain/character that saves some pieces from fatality by fire (pics attached - waffled pear, semi spalted maple, ambrosia spalted maple, aged black walnut). 

Furthermore, sometimes I can ID unique interior character by exterior features. The obvious example being burls, less obvious feature being “loading structures” from overbearing weight as can be seen at base of a tree/trunk and below bifurcations.

I have such a high volume that being able to sell wood uncut (with less work on my part) would be nice in some instances. Also, I do not have the knowledge or experience to make cuts accentuating such features (in time, I will). Thanks!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 5, 2019)

Blake, remember that you will have to ship what you sell unless you find a local buyer, of course. Since buyers will not want to pay shipping for wood that will be wasted, you will do better by cutting pieces to the sizes that sell frequently on the site. A day or so just looking at the hundreds of offers in the Wood For Sale forum will help you see what sizes sell and the prices they go for. Why don't you start with a few pieces and see what happens. Bowl blanks cut from the log sections will sell better than the entire log section it came from. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 5, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Blake and welcome,
> 
> Lots of pretty wood you have. What is the wood with the red-blue band around it?
> 
> ...


@ThomasT The few pieces you see strapped together are black walnut cutoffs. 

They cutoffs often have more unique character than the dimensional lumber produced.


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 5, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Blake, remember that you will have to ship what you sell unless you find a local buyer, of course. Since buyers will not want to pay shipping for wood that will be wasted, you will do better by cutting pieces to the sizes that sell frequently on the site. A day or so just looking at the hundreds of offers in the Wood For Sale forum will help you see what sizes sell and the prices they go for. Why don't you start with a few pieces and see what happens. Bowl blanks cut from the log sections will sell better than the entire log section it came from. Just my opinion.



That makes total sense! I suppose if folks want larger/uncut stuff they can always ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2019)

TreeAmigos said:


> That makes total sense! I suppose if folks want larger/uncut stuff they can always ask.



Let's say you have a big log of pear. Cut a few blanks of whatever size you think is most common, post those and say, " I have more of this if someone wants a different size". If someone does, make sure you post a picture of what they want and make some money!


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 5, 2019)

@TreeAmigos 
Those cutoffs with the live edges and weird shapes are great for what I do with them. All types of woods. Character is always nice too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 6, 2019)

Well that’s the pickle (dill) I find myself in. I have a so much live edge stuff it is hard to say what’s best kept with live edge on. Are there a fair amount of live edge folks?

I understand the obstacles shipping present, members’ specific preferences is the reality to abide by I take it.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 6, 2019)

Blake, I suggest you cut some live edge pieces no more than 23" long by 11.5" wide so they will fit in the large flat rate game board box. Plane them to show the grain and color of the wood on both sides. If the bark is loose, take the loose part off. It's not going to survive the trip anyway. Let everyone know what the moisture content is. Then post a piece or two on the forum and see what people think. Since you've got so much, I know it is a daunting task, but just take one step at a time. Also, I have found in selling live edge material on Etsy, that boards 1" thick sell better than the thicker pieces. You can also get three boards in the LFRGB. The bonsai people love this stuff for display stands and I'm working on an order for 25 of them now. Good luck and we look forward to seeing what you have to offer.

And one other thought: Don't let your judgment of what is attractive or interesting convince you not to photograph and list it. I've found that pieces I would normally burn are the first to sell on Etsy. There are many people out there looking for wild and weird pieces full of worm holes, bark inclusions and the like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 6, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Blake, I suggest you cut some live edge pieces no more than 23" long by 11.5" wide so they will fit in the large flat rate game board box. Plane them to show the grain and color of the wood on both sides. If the bark is loose, take the loose part off. It's not going to survive the trip anyway. Let everyone know what the moisture content is. Then post a piece or two on the forum and see what people think. Since you've got so much, I know it is a daunting task, but just take one step at a time. Also, I have found in selling live edge material on Etsy, that boards 1" thick sell better than the thicker pieces. You can also get three boards in the LFRGB. The bonsai people love this stuff for display stands and I'm working on an order for 25 of them now. Good luck and we look forward to seeing what you have to offer.
> 
> And one other thought: Don't let your judgment of what is attractive or interesting convince you not to photograph and list it. I've found that pieces I would normally burn are the first to sell on Etsy. There are many people out there looking for wild and weird pieces full of worm holes, bark inclusions and the like.


Wild and weird with inclusion and holes makes for a great piece.....depending on what you like and need for the projects you have. Right now, we can't make these cheese boards fast enough! 
One mans fire wood....is another mans cheese board!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 6, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> Wild and weird with inclusion and holes makes for a great piece.....depending on what you like and need for the projects you have. Right now, we can't make these cheese boards fast enough!
> One mans fire wood....is another mans cheese board!


Shane, put some photos up in a separate thread showing us what you're doing with cheeseboards. I think many of us would like to admire them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 8, 2019)

Blake is this piece still available, and if so what are dimensions on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 8, 2019)

Yes it is. I have not began transactions quite yet. I still have a lot of wood to sort through, and always doing what I can to build inventory; timber, mill waste, and firewood. 

I hope to have a few choice pieces prepared, measured, etc. by the end of the weekend. That particular piece is a beastly hunk from the base of an oak log, halved. I have a handful a of beefy mill cutoffs with similar character. I’ll try to ready a few different species for listing and include some of that oak (pics are the oak).


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 8, 2019)

If you want any of the pieces you see, as they are, please let know. I can measure or weigh no problem; save some time and work where I can.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Get me more pictures and measurements on that please. Would like to see how that color and figure is arranged from different angles and what I can do with it, and where to cut to make it fit a Flat Rate Box.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 9, 2019)

I’m good with the pieces just the way they are. I can resaw as needed.


----------



## TreeAmigos (Mar 29, 2019)

Sorry for my absence y’all. Life’s been keeping me busy. I will make a new post ASAP with a variety of oak and walnut pieces. Some will be uncut/resawn and large, some small and sanded, and ready for a box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

